# Czy popełniłem bład przy instalacji.??

## wlodarek4

Wczoraj po raz juz którys z rzedu podjałem sie instalacji gentoo w trybie tekstowym tym razem z płyty dvd dołaczonej do linux+ Po udanym [poraz 1] zainstalowaniu gentoo bo do tej pory uzywałem VIDALINUXA

okazało sie ze monitor sie wyłacza bo POZA ZAKRESEM PRACY 83KHZ 60 HZ.

Uruchomiłem w trybie live distro MEPIS i skopiowałem plik 'xorg.conf' z tego mepisa na zainstalowane na dysku gentoo.  Sukces ; gentoo uruchomiło sie normalnie na 'pozyczonym' xorg-u

Ale cóz ujrzałem ; nie ma katalogu /mnt/ nie ma /media/ w pliku 'fstab' tylko 2 linijki.

Płyta cd włozona do napedu nie jest montowana!!

Z tym jakos sobie jednak poradziłe3. 

Konfiguruje wiec neostrade UEAGLE  ; trzeba stworzyc samemu katalogi ppp , peers   , firmware, 

A na koncu polecenie PPPD CALL UEAGLE-ATMJ  pppd comand not found.

Do instalacji wybrałem wszystkie pakiety łacznie z kde , gnome instalacja trwała 1.5 godziny.

Czy wiec te wszystkie braki sa normalka w gentoo czy popełniłem jakis bład??

W VIDALINUXIE wszystko jest normalnie!!

Jaki popełniłem błaD przy instalacji gentoo 2006.1??

Prosze o pomoc

----------

## mbar

Błąd to użycie linux+. Tu masz właściwy podręcznik:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## wlodarek4

A mi sie wydawało ze jesli nie bede uzywał graficznego instalatora tylko tego tekstowego z przewodnikiem jaki mamy w nowym gentoo to wszystko bedzie ok. A czy7 w gentoo 2006.1 mozna uzyc takiego tekstowego instalatora w dawnym stylu jaki był w poprzednich wersjach gentoo.

Mi sie zdawało ze jesli bede podazał za poleceniami instalatora to bedzie dobrze

----------

## Yaro

Oczywiście, że można. Przełączasz się za pomocą Alt+Ctrl+F1 na pierwszy wirtualny (albo jakiś inny) i jedziesz z palca.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt

--

coz to za pytanie? przeciez normalny sposob, standardowy i w pelni supportowany i zalecany to wlasnie tekstowy. rozpakowujesz stage3 i jedziesz.

----------

## wlodarek4

No to wiec czemu w zainstalowanym gentoo nie ma katalogów znanych z wszystkich chyba dystrybucji linuxa  :Question: 

----------

## noobah

z całym szacuneczkiem, ale katalog /media to pierwszy raz słyszę żeby był 'automagicznie' tworzony. Przećwiczyłem kilka dystrybucji począwszy od redhat'a bodajże 6.2 i pierwszy raz słyszę o takim katalogu.

To natomiast, że nie masz /mnt wynika pewnie z jakiegoś błędu.  Albo źle rozpakowałeś stage'a, albo źle coś podmontowałeś.

Generalnie trzeba czytać handbooka, a nie jakieś tam gazetki. Ja przed pierwszą instalacją przeczytalem handbooka ze 3 razy i bez problemu zainstalowałem ze stage1, ale nie polecam tego obecnie, lepiej stage3. Podczas instalacji Gentoo musisz rozumieć dokładnie co robisz wpisując jakąś komendę. Czytaj Handbook'a

----------

## Raku

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> No to wiec czemu w zainstalowanym gentoo nie ma katalogów znanych z wszystkich chyba dystrybucji linuxa 

 

a jakie to katalogi są wg ciebie znane ze wszystkich dystrybucji linuksa?

LSB definiuje je wszystkie i IMO wiekszość z tych z LSB w gentoo jest.

Ponieważ przewijasz się na tym forum od dobrych kilku miesięcy, dam ci szczerą radę: daj sobie spokój z gentoo. Ta dystrybucja naprawdę nie jest dla ciebie.

----------

## wlodarek4

Moze masz i racje Raku ze gentoo jest nie dla mnie   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dobrze jest poznac rózne distro i rózne sposoby instalacji programów; gotowa instalka, instalka zrepozytoriów , i kompilowanie ze źródeł które sa w repozytoriach. Ale jestem wkurzoku kolego Raku na to ze układajacy dana dystrybucje popełniaja błedy których absolutnie popełnic nie powinni  :Exclamation: 

Jezeli w ; fedorze, suse,mandrivie,auroxie, freebsd , vlos-ie , knoppixie , belenix-ie , kate os i wielu innych linuixach i unixach monitor zachowuje sie normalnie podcvzas instalacji , a w GENTOO , SLACKWARE , SLAX-ie SYMPHONY OS, PLUSIACZEK widze TRYB OSZCZEDNY czyli monitor wyłaczony  :Embarassed:   A gdy dam polecenie X -configure to widze POZA ZAKRESEM PRACY 83,7 KHZ 60HZ.  Czy ci którzy układaja plik 'xorg.conf ' w gentoo i kilku innych distro sa pijani czy co. Przecie kazdy widzi jak wyglada xorg.conf dla mandrivy, vlosa czy freebsd i moze wzoroweac sie na tsamtych układac gentoo. A odnosnie katalogów to z tych wszystkich distro które poznałem to wszedzie jest /mnt/  /ppp/ /peers/ /lib/firmware/ a w gentoo u mnie te sie nie pojawiły  :Surprised:   A moze gdybym w instalatorze wybrał opcje 'zaawansowany' zamiast 'prosty' tryb instalacji to by sie ułozyło to wszystko inaczej   :Question: 

W wolnej chwili spróbuje jeszcze raz instalacji gentoo ale w trybie 'zaawansowany' Obaczymy czy to cos da   :Idea: 

Unix nap freebsd czy pcbsd sprawia mniej problemów w instalce niz gentoo  , jak to jest  :Question:   :Surprised: 

----------

## Raku

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Czy ci którzy układaja plik 'xorg.conf ' w gentoo i kilku innych distro sa pijani czy co.

 

Nie, po prostu zakładają, że użytkownik sięgający po instalator wie co robi i potrafi sobie poradzić z takimi drobnostkami (które pojawiają się w pewnych specyficznych konfiguracjach sprzętowych). 

 *Quote:*   

> Przecie kazdy widzi jak wyglada xorg.conf dla mandrivy, vlosa czy freebsd i moze wzoroweac sie na tsamtych układac gentoo 

 .

Instalator graficzny w gentoo kuleje - i jest to fakt powszechnie znany. Gentoo od zawsze instalowało się (i imo powinno się nadal instalować) bez instalatora. A jeśli nie potrafisz tego dokonać, DAJ SOBIE SPOKÓJ Z GENTOO, bo twoja wiedza na temat działania linuksa jest zbyt mała. Przedszkolakom nie daje się do rozwiązywania całek i równań różniczkowych...

 *Quote:*   

> A odnosnie katalogów to z tych wszystkich distro które poznałem to wszedzie jest /mnt/

 

W moim gentoo również był /mnt

 *Quote:*   

> /ppp/ /peers/ /lib/firmware/ a w gentoo u mnie te sie nie pojawiły 

 

A nie wpadł ci do głowy pomysł, ze wspomiane katalogi należą do jednego z pakietów, który NIE JEST ZAINSTALOWANY W TWOIM SYSTEMIE?

Pewnie nie, ale wynika to tylko z twojego braku wiedzy nt. działania linuksa.

 *Quote:*   

> A moze gdybym w instalatorze wybrał opcje 'zaawansowany' zamiast 'prosty' tryb instalacji to by sie ułozyło to wszystko inaczej   

 

z góry cię przepraszam, ale będę złośliwy: na pewno pojawiłby się komunikat: "zapomnij, tryb zaawansowany nie jest dla ciebie".   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> W wolnej chwili spróbuje jeszcze raz instalacji gentoo ale w trybie 'zaawansowany' Obaczymy czy to cos da   

 

w wolnej chwili spróbuj instalacji w konsoli - bez instalatora. To naprawdę działa poprawnie.

----------

## Paczesiowa

jaki pakiet moze wymagac /mnt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> jaki pakiet moze wymagac /mnt 

 

specjalnie rozbiłem tą wyliczankę brakujących katalogów na dwie części i osobno skomentowałem każdą z nich. /mnt instaluje się w czasie rozpakowywania stage3. Nie jest niezbedny do działania systemu, więc równie dobrze może go wcale nie być.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> ........  Ale jestem wkurzoku kolego Raku na to ze układajacy dana dystrybucje popełniaja błedy których absolutnie popełnic nie powinni 
> 
> Jezeli w ; fedorze, suse,mandrivie,auroxie, freebsd , vlos-ie , knoppixie , belenix-ie , kate os i wielu innych linuixach i unixach monitor zachowuje sie normalnie podcvzas instalacji , a w GENTOO , SLACKWARE , SLAX-ie SYMPHONY OS, PLUSIACZEK widze TRYB OSZCZEDNY czyli monitor wyłaczony   A gdy dam polecenie X -configure to widze POZA ZAKRESEM PRACY 83,7 KHZ 60HZ. ............

 

zwyly onitor  instaluje win xp -- instalacjia idzienormalnie i monitro dziala az do pierwszego normalnego uruchomienia  - wtedy win ustawia sie w jakiejs kosmicznej rozdziloczosci -- i monitr robi pisk i sie wylancza  a po chili win xp sie resetuje ( musi miec jakas funkcje wykrywanai ze  monotr sie wylacczyl ) . na szczescie jest tryb awaryjny i ozna cokolwiek zminic . 

teen sam komp  , ten sam monitor  - instaluje ubuntu , instalator dziala pieknie w rozdzlczoci 1024x768x85 HZ , jednak po uruchomieniu w normalnym trybie monitor dziala tylko w czesctotliwosci 90 Hz ( a tej czestotliwosci nei za bardzo lubi monitor -- deforuje obraz i ma tendencjie do piszczenia ) .

na dodatek nie dziaa poprawni zmiana rozdzilczosci .

przechodze na Gentoo --  instalator dzial w rozdzilczosci 1200x1024 , a po uruchomieniu normalnie systsemu po raz perwszy mmonitor wskakuej w rozdzilczosc 1400x1200 ( dziki gento dowiedzialem sie wogole ze wytrzymuje taka rozdzilczosc ) .

najslabsza strona linuksa jest grafika -- i trzeba samemu wszystko ustawic .

np: jak masz zle czescotliwosci to mozesz uzyc programu gtf do generowanai lini ModeLine.

gtf 1024 768 80

podajesz rozdzilczosc pionowa i pozioma , czesctotliwosc odswiezania   i masz idalnie dobrane parametry do monitora .   jeszcze tylko trzeba to tylk przeniesc do pliku xorg .

jednynie co musisz uwazac to to zb nie ustawic zbyt duzej plck ( masmo sygnalu ) - maksymalna wartosc to 200 MZH   - i dla monitorow cieklo krystalicznych zazwyczaj  czestotliwosc pionowa  jest w przdziale 50-72 Hz .

----------

## gnu_feliks

W dokumentacji masz opis instalacji i konfiguracji iksow i jakbys go przeczytal wiedzial bys ze sa 3(a nawet 4 ale ta ostnia to dla tych co maja stary config albo czytaja mana na drugim terminalu) opcje konfigurowania iksow poprzez: 'Xorg -configure' 'xorgconfig' i 'xorgcfg -textmode' ktorej ja uzywam. Co do instalatora graficznego to sie przyznam ze to gentoo ktore teraz uzywam zaintalowalem wlasnie tym instalatorem w gtk+(jest jeszcze w ncurses)(postawilem graficznym base system) a instalacje reczna przeszedlem ale sie zatrzymalem przy postawieniu iksow. A jesli chodzi o neostrade to ja mam modem sagem i weglug przepisu w dokumentacji do niego zrobilem (paczka ueagle-atm kernel 2.6.17) i chodzi chodz tak odrazu nie poszlo bo nie zrozumialem tej dokumentacji (polecam google jest sa opisy na jakims blogu). Wedlug mnie gentoo ma najlepsze rozmieszczenie katalogow i plikow sa to male roznice ale mi one nie przeszkadzaja. Jesli chce uzywac gentoo czytaj dokumentacje i wiki gentoo i google  :Wink: .

----------

## Poe

@webmajsterek - naucz sie najpierw pisać na klawiaturze, a potem zabierz sie za reszte narzekania!

----------

